

MYO - The Next Generation Of Gesture Control - sebg
https://getmyo.com/

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is what I think we will see a lot of. No talking, no vision, no
touching, just some simple gestures.

Dave Rosenthal (former MIT/Sun/nVidia not archivist guy) and I talked a bit
about gesture control when the first MEMS accelerometers came out. They
allowed for a wide range of controls but they drifted horribly so it wasn't
possible to do a sort of "hold for fast forward" kind of motion. You had to
have a move to start and a move to end.

To some extent this is the same problem as the Leap which can know where your
fingers are but you can't hold a gesture and move your hand (afaict, I've not
seen the LEAP SDK in action yet)

------
hboon
Imagine this working with Google Glass or similar.

This mode of input deserves to be used alongside other input methods such as
keyboard, mouse, stylus/pen, various other sensors like gyroscope and touch
screens.

No one mentioned this is a HN company?

------
tomvo
This is actually really cool. Gesture control outside the bounds of a video
based recognition system is the next level imho. How would this compare to
Leap (<https://www.leapmotion.com/>) in terms of precision?

Also the introduction video nicely showcases the possibilities.

------
ChuckMcM
This was the video that Popular Science featured
:[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oWu9TFJjHaM)

------
Boilers11
This is really interesting. Looking to see what is created by developers
through their API. So much potential, interesting to see which large co. will
come knocking to acquire them.

------
zealog
This could really be something else. I signed up and am #777 in line. I'm
assuming this will be more worth the wait than Mailbox - and probably
delivered about the same time.

------
capex
This post is not getting the attention it deserves. I think its marking the
beginning of the next wave of interaction with our devices.

------
aenario
Definitely interesting, but I am waiting to see actual usage and how accurate
it really is

